# hobby/craft/art stores & incorporating fabric into hardbaits



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

There are 4 hobby type stores very close to each other near 161 and Sawmill Road in Columbus. Hobbyland, Dick Blick's, Michaels, and Hobby Lobby. I was pretty good and only bought a few things. Some 1/32" and 1/16" thick balsa strips, some bronze glitter (Martha Stewart brand lol), some bronze and silver rattle cans, a couple 1/8th of a yard things of fabric mesh for trying scale patterns, some other fabric that has silver sequins that I'm going to try to use on the sides of my baits, and some "filigree angel wings" (doll accessories) that I'm gonna use for stenciling spots. There was so much more I wanted to get - lots of ideas walking through the isles. Now I just need to find some lexan for lips. Hobbyland had 0.030" thickness lexan which seems a little too thin for bass cranks...may work well for ultralight cranks though.

Anyone ever incorporate fabric into their baits? How is it best done? What about cross-ply fiberglass -the kind used for body work repair on cars?

I'm thinking I can just use a glue stick (spray glue if that doesn't work)to glue it on but am not sure how well the D2T epoxy will take to it. I'd rather use just 1 coat.

thanks.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Pizza - I found some 'Sari' cloth a few years ago, and glued it on (contact glue) a few 2" lures - I never coated it as it would have doubled the weight of the lure.
The cloth had sequins all over it and was a darker blue/green color, caught a few trout with them trolling too. I could get a picture if you need one. pete


----------

